# Palavra-valise, portmanteau



## Benvindo

Já li em algum lugar que o PT brasileiro tem uma marcada tendência de inventar palavras-valise ou portmanteaux (portmanteaus?), contrações de duas palavras distintas, tipo _portunhol_, tendência que *teria sido aumentada por uma suposta influência do substrato tupi.* Alguém poderia confirmar ou refutar essa hipótese (negrito), e dar mais exemplos de palavras-valise da língua (não só do Brasil, mas de toda a "lusosfera")? O inglês também é pródigo no assunto: exemplo  célebre "brangelina", o affair/casório Pitt-Jolie.


----------



## WAMORZINHO

Sei de brincadeiras que misturam começo de algumas palavras com o final de outras, por exemplo:
Transmimento de pensação = transmissão de pensamento.
Não sei se é o que quer, mas brasileiro é muito criativo, já já aparece mais exemplos


----------



## uchi.m

Uma que me lembrei aqui foi _intelijumento_.

Eu também me lembro de uma situação em que estavam dois estrangeiros admirando o pôster de uma modelo oriental, eles discutiam entre si se ela seria japonesa, coreana ou chinesa. Logo eu me juntei a eles. Eles me perguntaram o que eu achava e, após estudar cuidadosamente todas as partes do corpo da volúpia, soltei essa:
- Eu tenho quase certeza de que ela é _siliconesa_... hehehe ​Não sei por que é que eles riram tanto, tava na cara 

Uchi.m

PS.: assiste ao Casseta & Planeta, eles têm aos montes! No último programa tinha um quadro do "A Grande _Familícia_", em alusão às gangues e facções armadas que infernizam nossas cidades.


----------



## Dona Chicória

Úi chi! 

Chorei de rir!


----------



## leolino

Em inglês, eu gostava de _Billary_, _Hillbilly_ (ambos referentes a Bill e Hillary Clinton), de _Chunnel_ (o túnel sob o canal da Mancha) e, em francês, de _Franglais_ (o portunhol deles).

Em português há tantas... _terrir_, _usufurto_, _brasiguaio_, _Morumtri_ (o São Paulo Futebol Clube era bicampeão, e sempre os torcedores se referiam assim ao estádio do Morumbi quando havia a chance de mais um título), _maratoma_ (corrida com paradas para beber), _propriotário..._

Quanto à teoria do tupi, não faço a menor idéia. Mas vale a pena lembrar que, por aqui, ninguém fala uma palavra de tupi, nem que seja para entender o que significa o nome do bairro onde moram (Morumbi, Itaquera, Ibirapuera _etc._), da cidade (Indaiatuba, Botucatu, Araraquara) ou mesmo do Estado (Pará, Amapá, Paraná, metade dos Estados da Região Nordeste, se não me engano, _etc._).

...Para os portugueses esses nomes devem ser tão esquisitos quanto os nomes africanos são para nós...


----------



## uchi.m

Lembrei de mais uma: _treminhão_, que são aqueles caminhões bem longos, com duas ou três articulações, que carregam cana-de-açúcar até a usina de beneficiamento.

_Lobisomem_, mais outra.

Em Portugal têm _telemóveis_ (= telefones celulares).

_Chafé_, que é um café tão fraco que lembra chá.


----------



## andre luis

E para estagiário:
Escraviário ou estagiotário.


----------



## Carfer

uchi.m said:


> _Lobisomem_, mais outra.
> 
> Em Portugal têm _telemóveis_ (= telefones celulares).


 
É verdade. Mas duvido que quer uma quer outra estejam no mesmo patamar das que têm vindo a ser indicadas


----------



## coolbrowne

uchi.m said:


> Uma que me lembrei aqui foi _intelijumento_.


Certo! na Bahia é *intelijegue* (e note que conserva a métrica caso seja poesia ) 


Carfer said:


> É verdade. Mas duvido que quer uma quer outra estejam no mesmo patamar das que têm vindo a ser indicadas


Modéstia sua, pá!


----------



## Dona Chicória

Quando trabalhava em banco nós nos chamavamos: "as secretinas",porque é como a maioria das chefias nos tratava. 

E também não sei se é influencia do Tupi, não.


----------



## Vanda

_Cumé _que fui me esquecer do televizinho? Talvez porque não exista mais.


----------



## Macunaíma

Eu já ouvi ecochato, enochato (metido a entendedor de vinho), *Ong*uessugas (mistura de ONG com sanguessugas), estagflação (esta também existe em inglês), petralhas (termo inventado por Reinaldo Azevedo misturando _petistas_ e _metralhas_, em alusão aos _Irmãos Metralha_, gângsters de histórias em quadrinho infantis publicadas no Brasil pela Disney), petrodólares, narcoterroristas (como são chamados os guerrilheiros das FARC), politicagem (política + sacanagem), e outras de que me lembrarei mais tarde...

Ah, eu sempre acho graça quando o senador Arthur Virgílio culpa o governo pelo PAC (Programa de Aceleração do Crescimento) ter em*PAC*ado. Isso entra na conta?


----------



## uchi.m

Vanda said:


> _Cumé _que fui me esquecer do televizinho? Talvez porque não exista mais.


Vanda, não entendi... quem é esse televizinho?


----------



## andre luis

Deve ser um vizinho fofoqueiro...

Em Tupi, só tupininglish...


----------



## coolbrowne

uchi.m said:


> Vanda, não entendi... quem é esse televizinho?


É a pessoa que não tem aparelho de TV e vai assistir no vizinho. Hoje em dia isto provavelmente não acontece mais com a frequência que justifique o uso. De fato, esse neologismo foi inventado por lojas de eletrodomésticos para uso em anúncios vendendo TV (mais ou menos: "nao seja *televizinho*, compre a sua, blá blá blá"). Depois caiu na boca do povo.


----------



## andre luis

Televizinho deve ser do início da década de 80,então.
Fiquei com a impressão de vizinho fofoqueiro, "vizinho-radar".
Hoje em dia,quase todo mundo tem um aparelho de TV,e assistir algo no vizinho só se for pay-per *view* .


----------



## Outsider

uchi.m said:


> _Lobisomem_, mais outra.
> 
> Em Portugal têm _telemóveis_ (= telefones celulares).


Isso são palavras compostas por aglutinação, e não _portmanteaux_. A diferença é a seguinte:

Uma palavra composta por aglutinação é formada pela junção de duas ou mais palavras inteiras. Pode haver modificações ligeiras às palavras constituintes quando se juntam, mas no essencial ficam completas: lobo + homem = lobisomem.

Num _portmanteau_, o que se juntam não são palavras inteiras, mas bocados de palavras ou nomes: Bill + Hillary = Billary.

Veja-se _portmanteau_ na Wikipedia.


----------



## coolbrowne

andre luis said:


> Televizinho deve ser do início da década de 80,então.


Tira 20 anos aí André!  Quando a Copa de 70 (_ê copa boa!_) rolou, este termo já estava em desuso, porque...





andre luis said:


> Hoje em dia,quase todo mundo tem um aparelho de TV


Na mosca!  Esta é a razão


----------



## WAMORZINHO

E a famosa rádio-peão?
Jeito que usamos para falar que rolam boatos na empresa pelos funcionários.


----------



## Macunaíma

Lembrei mais duas: bebemorar (beber + comemorar) e urubuzar (urubu + observar) [urubuzando]


----------



## Benvindo

Macunaíma said:


> Lembrei mais duas: bebemorar (beber + comemorar) e urubuzar (urubu + observar) [urubuzando]



- - -
Para mim, bebemorar parece o portmanteau típico, criado que seja por influência de comemorar (gaiatamente entendido como uma forma derivada de _comer_, daí a versão para _beber_), já urubuzar me dá a impressão de seguir um processo de derivação mais tradicional, urubu + ar formando o verbo, com a consoante z fazendo a ligação, como em cafezinho e pezinho, pois de outra forma teríamos urubuar, que não é muito eufônico.


----------



## Benvindo

Já agora me lembrei de um que soa inocente e trivial, mas na verdade é um potente insulto, que é _mergulho_, em geral referindo-se a uma mulher _muito _feia, mistura de m3rda com bagulho.


----------



## Outsider

leolino said:


> ...Para os portugueses esses nomes devem ser tão esquisitos quanto os nomes africanos são para nós...


São como aves tropicais exóticas. 

As palavras africanas também têm muitas vezes uma eufonia reconhecível.


----------



## andre luis

Urubuzar ou urubusservar...
E Raimunda Amoribunda...
É melhor eu parar por aqui.


----------



## uchi.m

Olá Outsider!


Outsider said:


> Num _portmanteau_, o que se juntam não são palavras inteiras, mas bocados de palavras ou nomes: Bill + Hillary = Billary.


No caso de _telemóveis_ então teríamos um _portmanteau_, certo? Que é a junção de tele(fones) com móveis = telemóveis.


----------



## Outsider

O.K... 

A questão é que quando eu disse antes "palavras inteiras" devia ter dito "lexemas". O prefixo _tele-_ não é uma palavra em português, mas é um lexema comum. De resto, em grego, a sua língua de origem, era uma palavra inteira. Por isso eu diria que _telemóvel_ uma palavra composta por aglutinação. Mas admito que a fronteira entre aglutinação e _portmanteau_ pode ser difusa.


----------



## uchi.m

Ah, entendi!

Se por exemplo meu contador tiver feito uma besteira muito grande no meu imposto de renda, posso chamá-lo de _cãotador_? Que é a junção de cão + (con)tador = _cãotador_?

E isso seria um portmanteau... que elegante!


----------

